# La Vela



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Does this look good or what?

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=607211152643030&id=464909710206509&set=a.607200932644052.1073741825.464909710206509&__user=608134080

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like the water and steam wands, not sure about the controls in the side though. I don't like the pointy bits on the feet. I don't know how I feel about the front plate, certainly its going to be a bit of a pain to keep clean and shiny.

So any specs? The only mention of this machine anywhere is on CoffeeSnobs who gained a bit of controversy when the L1 was released so surprising really!


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

There are no further details yet. It is definitely different from the boxy machines.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

looks nice but i wonder just how much flex it's gonna have in the chassis!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Initially I thought - this looks really good. But then I looked at the details - the cup warmer is really ugly, the pointy feet...

It looks like what you see is not the boiler, but a chromed or s/steel cover that fits around the boiler. I think it's a bit of a mess actually.

But that group looks familiar.

As for flex, 666tyler, I reckon it's designed to flex right over. Then spring back...


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not impressed by the design but then my head turns more at volvo 240's than it does at Ferrari's. function before fashion.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

It reminds me of a pirate ship.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Well it's certainly a 'clean sheet' design. Would appeal to the Francis!Francis! set looking for an upgrade


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It is the Bosco group, but the guy on coffeesnobs wont give anything else away. And they're still Anti-L1 over there too.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Drip tray looks tiny, unless its a plumbed drain away


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronb said:


> It is the Bosco group, but the guy on coffeesnobs wont give anything else away. And they're still Anti-L1 over there too.


It is the same group as the l1 and the Bosco yes


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Apparently it has 5 litre stainless steel boiler with 2 kW heating element.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://blog.bellabarista.co.uk/index.php/la-vela-new-lever-coffee-machine-from-naples/


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Renamed to Ventus

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk 4


----------

